# ماذا تعرف عن الزلزال؟!!!!



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الزلزال





الزلزال هو ظاهرة طبيعية عبارة عن اهتزاز أرضي سريع يعود إلى تكسر الصخور وإزاحتها بسبب تراكم إجهادات داخلية نتيجة لمؤثرات جيولوجية ينجم عنها تحرك الصفائح الأرضية. قد ينشأ الزلزال كنتيجة لأنشطة البراكين أو نتيجة لوجود انزلاقات في طبقات الأرض.

تؤدي الزلازل إلى تشقق الأرض ونضوب الينابيع أو ظهور الينابيع الجديدة أو حدوث أمواج عالية إذا ما حصلت تحت سطح البحر ( تسونامي )فضلا عن آثارها التخريبية للمباني والمواصلات والمنشآت وغالبا ينتج عن حركات الحمل الحراري في المتكور الموري ( Asthenosphere) والتي تحرك الصفائح القارية متسببة في حدوث هزات هي الزلازل. كما أن الزلازل قد تحدث خرابا كبيراو تحدد درجة الزلزال بمؤشر وتقيسه من 1 إلى 10:من 1 إلى4 زلازل قد لا تحدث اية اضرار أي يمكن الاحساس به فقط، من4 إلى 6 زلازل متوسطة الاضرار قد تحدث ضررا للمنازل و الاقامات، اما الدرجة القصوى أي من 7الى10 فيستطيع الزلزال تدمير المدينة باكملها وحفرها تحت الأرض حتى تختفي مع اضرار لدى المدن المجاورة لها

كيف تتكون الزلازل





أثناء عملية الاهتزاز التي تصيب القشرة الأرضية تتولد ستة أنواع من موجات الصدمات، من بينها اثنتان تتعلقان بجسم الأرض حيث تؤثران على الجزء الداخلي من الأرض بينما الأربعة موجات الأخرى تكون موجات سطحية، ويمكن التفرقة بين هذه الموجات أيضا من خلال أنواع الحركات التي تؤثر فيها على جزيئات الصخور، حيث ترسل الموجات الأولية أو موجات الضغط جزيئات تتذبذب جيئة وذهابا في نفس اتجاه سير هذه الأمواج، بينما تنقل الأمواج الثانوية أو المستعرضة اهتزازات عمودية على اتجاه سيرها.

وعادة ما تنتقل الموجات الأولية بسرعة أكبر من الموجات الثانوية، ومن ثم فعندما يحدث زلزال، فإن أول موجات تصل وتسجل في محطات البحث الجيوفيزيقية في كل أنحاء العالم هي الموجات الأولية سسسس.

نظريات نشأة الزلازل





كانت الأرض منذ نشأتها جسمًا ساخنًا كسائر الكواكب، وحينما برد كوّن الغلاف المائي وجذب له الغلاف الهوائي، ومع زيادة البرودة.. تكوَّنت الطبقة الصلبة الخارجية المعروفة باسم القشرة، لكن باطن الأرض ظل ساخنًا حتى الآن، ويحتوى على صهارة للمعادن يموج بظاهرة تعرف بتيارات الحمل الداخلية، التي تعمل بالاشتراك مع الحرارة المرتفعة جدًّا على تآكل الصخور الصلبة في القشرة الصلبة وتحميلها أو شحنها بإجهادات وطاقات عظيمة للغاية تزداد بمرور الوقت، والقشرة نفسها مكوّنة من مجموعة من الألواح الصخرية العملاقة جدًّا، ويحمل كل لوح منها قارة من القارات أو أكثر، وتحدث عملية التحميل أو الشحن بشكل أساسي في مناطق التقاء هذه الألواح بعضها مع بعض، والتي يطلق عليها العلماء الصدوع أو الفوالق التي تحدّد نهايات وبدايات الألواح الحاملة للقارات، وحينما يزيد الشحن أو الضغط على قدرة هذه الصخور على الاحتمال لا يكون بوسعها سوى إطلاق سراح هذه الطاقة فجأة في صورة موجات حركة قوية تنتشر في جميع الاتجاهات، وتخترق صخور القشرة الأرضية، وتجعلها تهتز وترتجف على النحو المعروف، في ضوء ذلك.. نشأت على الأرض مجموعة من المناطق الضعيفة في القشرة الأرضية تعتبر مراكز النشاط الزلزالي أو مخارج تنفس من خلالها الأرض عما يعتمل داخلها من طاقة قلقة تحتاج للانطلاق، ويطلق عليها "أحزمة الزلازل" وهي: حزام المحيط الهادي يمتدّ من جنوب شرق آسيا بحذاء المحيط الهادي شمالاً. وحزام غرب أمريكا الشمالية الذي يمتدّ بمحاذاة المحيط الهادي. وحزام غرب الأمريكتين، ويشمل فنزويلا وشيلي والأرجنتين، وحزام وسط المحيط الأطلنطي، ويشمل غرب المغرب، ويمتدّ شمالاً حتى إسبانيا وإيطاليا ويوجوسلافيا واليونان وشمال تركيا، ويلتقي هذا الفالق عندما يمتدّ إلى الجنوب الشرقي مع منطقة "جبال زاجروس" بين العراق وإيران، وهي منطقة بالقرب من "حزام الهيمالايا". وحزام الألب، ويشمل منطقة جبال الألب في جنوب أوروبا. وحزام شمال الصين والذي يمتدّ بعرض شمال الصين من الشرق إلى الغرب، ويلتقي مع صدع منطقة القوقاز، وغربًا مع صدع المحيط الهادي. وهناك حزام آخر يعتبر من أضعف أحزمة الزلازل، ويمتدّ من جنوب صدع الأناضول على امتداد البحر الميت جنوبًا حتى خليج السويس جنوب سيناء، ثم وسط البحر الأحمر فالفالق الأفريقي العظيم، ويؤثر على مناطق اليمن وأثيوبيا ومنطقة الأخدود الأفريقي العظيم. إن الكرة الأرضية وحدة واحدة، لكن من الثابت أن براكين القشرة الأرضية، والضغوط الواقعة عليها في المناطق المختلفة منها تؤدي إلى حدوث نشاط زلزالي لا يمكن الربط بينه وبين حدوث نشاط زلزالي في منطقة أخرى، وفي ضوء ذلك.. اكتسب كل حزام زلزالي طبيعة خاصة تختلف عن الآخرى من حيث الطبيعة الاراضية (الجيولوجية) والتراكيب تحت السطحية، والتي يمكن معها القول: إن نشاطها الزلزالي يكون خاصًّا بهذه المنطقة، ولا يعني تقارب زمن حدوث النشاط الزلزالي على أحزمة الزلازل المختلفة أن هناك توافقًا في زمن حدوثها بعضها مع بعض، إنما يرجع ذلك إلى عوامل كثيرة داخل باطن الأرض ما زالت محل دراسة من الإنسان. إن الكرة الأرضية وحدة واحدة، لكن من الثابت أن براكين القشرة الأرضية، والضغوط الواقعة عليها في المناطق المختلفة منها تؤدي إلى حدوث نشاط زلزالي لا يمكن الربط بينه وبين حدوث نشاط زلزالي في منطقة أخرى، وفي ضوء ذلك.. اكتسب كل حزام زلزالي طبيعة خاصة تختلف عن الآخرين من حيث الطبيعة الجيولوجية والتراكيب تحت السطحية، والتي يمكن معها القول: إن نشاطها الزلزالي يكون خاصًّا بهذه المنطقة، ولا يعني تقارب زمن حدوث النشاط الزلزالي على أحزمة الزلازل المختلفة أن هناك توافقًا في زمن حدوثها بعضها مع بعض، إنما يرجع ذلك إلى عوامل كثيرة داخل باطن الأرض ما زالت محل دراسة من الإنسان. بناءً على نظريات نشأة الزلازل.. فإن التنبؤ يتم على 3 مستويات؛ الأول: وهو أين تقع الزلازل، ومن خلال الشرح السابق يمكن ملاحظة أنه يسهل إلى حد كبير تحديد مناطق واسعة من العالم تصنَّف على أنها أماكن محتملة لوقوع الزلازل، وهي التي تقع في نطاق أحزمة الزلازل، والمستوى الثاني: هو القوة المتوقعة للزلازل التي ستقع بهذه المناطق، وبناء على ما سبق أيضًا.. يمكن القول: إن هذا المستوى يعدّ أصعب من المستوى الأول، فلا أحد باستطاعته تقدير حجم الطاقة الكامنة في الأرض التي ستنطلق مع الزلزال، وكل ما يوضع من تنبّؤات في هذا الصدد مجرد تقديرات تقريبية حول المتوسط العام للزلازل بكل منطقة، بناء على التسجيلات السابقة، والمستوى الثالث: هو التنبّؤ بموعد حدوث الزلازل، وهذا في حكم المستحيل حاليًا، ولا توجد هناك وسيلة تستطيع القيام بذلك . ومعظم الأضرار التي تحدث للإنسان تنجم من الزلازل القريبة من سطح الأرض؛ لأنها تعتبر من أكثر الزلازل تكرارًا، أما الزلازل التي تحدث بين هذين العمقين (600 كم و60 كم) تعتبر زلازل متوسطة من حيث تكرارها وعمقها والضرر الناجم عنها، وتسمّى النقطة التي يبدأ من عندها الزلزال بعين أو بؤرة الزلزال، أما النقطة الموجودة فوقها تمامًا فوق سطح الأرض فتسمى بالمركز السطحي للزلزال. وتنتقل الطاقة المنبعثة من زلزال من البؤرة إلى جميع الاتجاهات على هيئة موجات سيزمية (زلزالية). وتنتقل بعض الموجات أسفل الأرض، وينتقل بعضها الآخر فوق سطح الأرض، وتنتقل الموجات السطحية بصورة أسرع من الموجات الداخلية. ويمكن تسجيل الموجات الصادرة عن زلزال كبير على أجهزة رصد الزلازل في المنطقة المقابلة للزلزال من العالم، وتصل تلك الموجات إلى سطح الأرض في غضون 21 دقيقة.

قياس شدة الزلازل و التنبوء بها





قياس شدة الزلازل

تقاس الزلازل عادة بمقياسين مهمين؛ الأول هو "شدة الزلزال" Intensity ، وتُعرف شدة الزلزال بأنها مقياس وصفي لما يحدثه الزلزال من تأثير على الإنسان وممتلكاته، ولما كان ذلك المقياس مقياسًا وصفيًّا يختلف فيه إنسان عن آخر في وصف تأثير الزلزال طبقًا لاختلاف أنماط الحياة في بلدان العالم المختلفة، ولتدخّل العامل الإنساني فيه بالقصد أو المبالغة فقد ظهرت الصور العديدة لهذا المقياس وأهمها مقياس "ميركالي المعدل"، وهذا المقياس يشمل 12 درجة، فمثلاً.. الزلزال ذو الشدة "12" فإنه مدمِّر لا يبقي ولا يذر، ويتسبَّب في اندلاع البراكين، وخروج الحمم الملتهبة من باطن الأرض، وتهتزّ له الأرض ككل وسط المجموعة الشمسية. أما المقياس الثاني فهو مقياس "قوة الزلزال" Magnitude ، وقد وضعه العالم الألماني "Richter" وعُرف باسمه، ويعتمد أساسًا على كمية طاقة الإجهاد التي تسبّب في إحداث الزلزال، وهذا مقياس علمي تحسب قيمته من الموجات الزلزالية التي تسجلها محطات الزلازل المختلفة، وعليه.. فلا يوجد اختلاف يذكر بين قوة زلزال يحسب بواسطة مرصد حلوان بمصر أو مرصد "أبسالا" بالسويد.

التنبؤ بالزلازل

هناك فرق كبير بين التنبّؤ وتوقّع حدوث الزلزال، فالتنبّؤ هو تحديد مكان وزمان حدوث الزلزال بدقة، ويكون في حدود عدة ساعات، وهذا غير متاح على المستوى العالمي. أما التوقع بالتخمين فهو مبني على دراسات تاريخية مستمرة للمنطقة زلزاليًّا واراضيا (جيولوجيًّا). إن الزلازل لا يعلم بحدوثها أحد حتى الآن، رغم أن هناك واقعة واحدة تم التنبؤ فيها بمكان وميعاد الزلزال، وكانت في الصين في الستينيات، وتمّ تهجير السكان من المنطقة، وبالفعل تمّ إنقاذهم، وحدث زلزال مدمّر حيث جمعوا بيانات عديدة للشواهد التي تحدث قبل الزلزال، مثل خروج الثعابين من جحورها، وهجرة الطيور، وانزعاج بعض الحيوانات مثل الكلاب والخيول، وتصاعد غاز الرادون، وتمّ تجميع بيانات تاريخية زلزالية عن المنطقة، ورغم تطبيقهم لهذه النظرية في عدد كبير من الزلازل الأخرى.. إلا أنها لم تنجح ولو مرة واحدة بعد ذلك، وهذا تأكيد آخر لفشل عملية التنبؤ بالزلازل، رغم أن العلماء أمكنهم تحديد أحزمة الزلازل في العالم والمناطق النشيطة، ويُجرون العديد من الدراسات لمحاولة التوقع لبعض الزلازل، خاصة في ظل وجود تكنولوجيا متقدمة.

يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

تاريخ الزلازل

    * زلزال غوجرات غرب الهند 26 يناير 2001.

    * زلزال بم في إيران حيث قتل حوالي 40 الف شخص فيه .

    * زلزال المحيط الهندي 26 ديسمبر 2004 الذي أعقبه أشهر موجة تسونامي حيث ضربت سواحل العديد من الدول منها اندونيسيا، سريلانكا ، تايلاند ، الهند ، الصومال و غيرها حيث وصفت هذا الزلزال بأنه أحد أسوأ الكوارث الطبيعية التي ضربت الأرض على الإطلاق قتل فيه ما يقارب ال250000.

    * زلزال كشمير 2006 قتل فيه حوالي 79 ألف شخص .

    * زلزال الجزائر (بومرداس)

    * زلزال الجزائر وهران 2008/06/06 5.5

زلزال الجزائر ولاية الشلف التي كانت تسمى سابقا الأصنام في 10/10/1980 دمر الولاية بأكملها.

    * زلزال الصين وكان اشد زلزال حيت دمر مدينة بأكملها 2008/03/05.

    * ديسمبر 1999: في الأيام الأخيرة من القرن العشرين زلزال شدته خمس درجات وثمانية أعشار الدرجة يضرب مناطق في غرب الجزائر وقتل ثمانية وعشرين شخصا ويصيب مئة وخمسة وسبعين آخرين

    * نوفمبر 1999: ومع أفول القرن أيضا تتعرض تركيا مرة أخرى لزلزال عنيف تزيد قوته على سبع درجات ويودي بأرواح أكثر من أربعمائة وخمسين شخصا

    * سبتمبر 1999: أعنف زلزال يضرب تايوان تبلغ قوته سبع درجات وستة أعشار الدرجة على سلم ريختر، يؤدي إلى مقتل ألف وخمسمائة شخص وأصابة وتشريد آلاف آخرين

    * سبتمبر 1999: هزة أرضية قوية تقع في اليونان وتبلغ شدتها خمس درجات وتسعة أعشار الدرجة بمقياس ريختر، ومركزها بالقرب من أثينا. أدت الهزة إلى مقتل تسعة وأربعين شخصاً

    * أغسطس 1999: زلزال مروع تتراوح قوته بين ستة درجات وثمانية أعشار الدرجة وسبع درجات بمقياس ريختر يهزّ شمال غربي تركيا مسبباً عشرات الآلاف من القتلى والجرحى

مارس 1999: زلزالان هزّا أتار براديش في شمال الهند وأديا إلى مقتل أكثر من مئة شخص

    * يناير/ كانون الثاني 1999: هزة أرضية في مدينة أرمينيه الكولومبية قتلت نحو ألف شخص

    * يوليو 1998: قُتل أكثر من ألف شخص في الساحل الشمالي الغربي في بابوا غينيا الجديدة بفعل الأمواج التي سببها زلزال وقع تحت سطح البحر

    * يونيو1998: هز زلزال منطقة أضنه في جنوب شرقي تركيا مما أدى إلى مقتل مائة وأربعة وأربعين شخصاً. وبعد أسبوع من ذلك شهدت المنطقة هزتين ارتداديتين سببت جرح أكثر من ألف شخص

    * مايو 1998: زلزال في أفغانستان يقتل أربعة آلاف شخص

    * فبراير 1997: زلزال بقوة خمس درجات ونصف الدرجة بمقياس ريختر يهز المناطق الريفية في شمال غربي إيران ويقتل ألف شخص. وبعد ثلاثة أشهر تقع هزات عنيفة تؤدي إلى مقتل الف وخمسمائة وستين شخصاً في شرق إيران

    * مايو1995: زلزال بقوة سبع درجات ونصف الدرجة يضرب جزيرة ساخالين الروسية النائية ويقتل ألفاً وتسعمئة وتسعة وثمانين شخصاً

    * نوفمبر 1995: زلزال يضرب منطقة الشرق الأوسط مركزه في خليج العقبة ويشمل مناطق الساحل السياحية في مصر إضافة إلى الأردن واسرائيل والمملكة العربية السعودية ويشعر به سكان لبنان وسوريا وقبرص

    * يناير 1995: زلزال يهز مدينة كوبي اليابانية ويؤدي إلى مقتل ستة آلاف واربعمائة وثلاثين شخصاً

    * يونيو 1994: مقتل ألف شخص في زلزال وانزلاقات أرضية في كولومبيا

    * سبتمبر 1993: زلزال يؤدي إلى مقتل نحو اثنين وعشرين ألف قروي في جنوب وغرب الهند

    * أكتوبر 1992: زلزال بقوة خمس درجات وثماني اعشار الدرجة يضرب مصر ويؤدي إلى مقتل نحو ثلاثمائة وسبعين واصابة أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف شخص. كان مركز الزلزال جنوب غربي القاهرة بالقرب من الفيوم والجيزة التي ضربت بعنف

    * في 1990: مقتل أكثر من أربعين ألف شخص في منطقة غيلان شمال إيران

أكتوبر 1989: زلزال لوما بريتا يضرب كاليفورنيا ويسبب مقتل ثمانية وستين شخصاً ويلحق أضراراً بقيمة سبعة ملايين دولار

    * ديسمبر 1988: زلزال بقوة ست درجات وتسع أعشار الدرجة على مقياس ريختر يدمر شمال غربي أرمينيا ويقتل خمسة وعشرين ألف شخص

    * سبتمبر 1985: زلزال عنيف يهز العاصمة المكسيكية يدمر المباني ويقتل عشرة آلاف شخص

    * أكتوبر 1980: زلزالان عنيفان متتاليان الأول بقوة سبع درجات وثلاث أعشار الدرجة والثاني بقوة ست درجات وثلاث أعشار الدرجة حسب مقياس ريختر، يضربان مدينة الأصنام (الشلف حالياً) في غرب الجزائر ويؤديان إلى مقتل نحو ثلاثة آلاف شخص ويدمران معظم أجزاء المدينة

    * في 1980: مقتل المئات في هزات أرضية في مناطق جنوب إيطاليا

    * في 1976: تحولت مدينة تانغشان الصينية إلى انقاض بفعل زلزال أتى على أرواح خمسمئة ألف شخص

    * في 1960: أقوى زلزال على النطاق العالمي سجل في تشيلي، وبلغت قوته 9.5 على مقياس ريختر، وقد أزال عن

وجه الأرض قرى بكاملها وقتل الآلاف من البشر

    * في 1954 : زلزال ضرب مدينة الاصنام (الشلف) الجزائرية التي كان أسمها آنذاك اورليانزفيل وقتل ألفا وستمائة وسبعة وخمسين شخصاً

    * في 1950: زلزال عنيف ضرب ولاية أسام شمال شرقي الهند. أدت الهزات إلى تسجيل مستويات مختلفة الشدة الا انها سجلت رسميا بدرجة تسع بمقياس ريختر

    * في 1948: زلزال فوكوي في شرق بحر الصين دمر مناطق غرب اليابان وقتل ثلاثة آلاف وسبعمئة وسبعين شخصاً

    * في 1931 : زلزال شدته خمس درجات ونصف الدرجة بمقياس ريختر مركزه ساحل بحر الشمال في بريطانيا. كانت الخسائر بالأرواح قليلة

    * في 1923: زلزال كانتو ومركزه خارج العاصمة اليابانية مباشرة، يحصد أرواح مائة واثنين وأربعين ألف شخص في طوكيو

    * في 1906: سلسلة من الهزات العنيفة مدتها دقيقة واحدة ضربت سان فرانسيسكو في الولايات المتحدة وقتلت نحو ثلاثة آلاف شخص بسبب انهيار المباني أو بسبب الحرائق

    * زلزال ( شهلى ، الصين ) سنة (1290) عدد الموتي 100،000كانت من أكبر الكوارث الطبعية ( المرجع مقدمة للجيولوجيا الطبعية . تاليف تاربوك / لوتجنز
    * زلزال لشبونة 1755 قتل فيه ما بين ال60 إلى 100 ألف نسمة و كان من أشد الزلازل تدميرا على مر التاريخ.

يتبع
​


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

التصرف المناسب أثناء الزلزال

    * إذا كنت في مبنى قف تحت مدخل الباب أو تحت طاولة متينة و بعيداً عن النافذة والزجاج
    * في خارج المبنى قف بعيداً عن المباني والأشجار وخطوط الهاتف والكهرباء
    * إذا كنت في مركبة ابتعد عن الأنفاق والجسور ولا تخرج من السيارة
    * حاول ان تكون نفسيتك مرتاحة ولا تندهش

ماذا تصنع بعد الزلزال

    * ابحث عن المصابين وأسعفهم
    * انتبه لأماكن تسرب الغاز والماء والمجاري
    * افحص الأسلاك المقطوعة، وافصل التيار عن الأدوات المنزلية
    * قيم الأضرار والمخاطر التي تتعلق بالسلامة
    * نظف تسربات المواد الخطرة
    * لا تمش حافي القدمين
    * استمع للراديو المحلي لتتبع الإرشادات
    * اقتصد في استعمال الهاتف

العدة الاحتياطية للزلازل

    * راديو صغير مع بطاريات إضافية
    * مصباح مع بطاريات إضافية
    * حقيبة إسعافية وضمنها الأدوية الضرورية لأفراد الأسرة
    * كتيب عن الإسعاف الأولي
    * مطفأة حريق
    * مفتاح إنكليزي قابل للتعديل لإصلاح تسربات الغاز والماء
    * جهاز تحري الدخان
    * سلم هروب متنقل
    * زجاجات ماء كافية
    * مؤنة أسبوع من أغذية معلبة ومجففة (يجب استعمالها واستبدالها كي لا تتلف)
    * فتاحة معلبات
    * كبريت
    * أرقام هواتف الشرطة والطوارئ الصحية والحريق

مهارات ضرورية

    * كيفية الإطفاء وفصل الماء والغاز والكهرباء
    * الإسعاف الأولي
    * خطة لجمع العائلة في مكان واحد ويعرفها الجميع

المصدر 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الزلزال

انتهى


​


----------

